# My Miter Saw Stand



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

Here are some picrtures of a miter saw stand I have almost completed. The plans are in the current issue of 

So far I have customized it by lowering the heigth of the cabinet 2", as the design was for the average person and I am just under 5'8". Next, the designer only attached the casters with 4 bolts as one would have blocked a corner post. I opted to use 4 bolts and used a counter sunk bolt with a flush face. Of course, as it was desiggned around the dimensions of a Bosch 12" SCMS I modified the dimensions for my DeWalt 12" CMS.

I have one major piece of the project left, which is the extension arm shown clamped to the one folding extension table. The plans call for cutting a 1/2" wide channel to be cut down the center of the 2X6 with a router, a tool I am sadly lacking. (The track allows the arm to slide on two hanger bolts). The channel of the fence slides along two 1/4" hanger bolts. 

I am thinking of drilling a 1/2" hole at each end of where the channel is to be cut and then setting my guide to enable me to cut the channel between the two holes with a jig saw. Does anyone think that a poor idea?

Here are the pictures.

The stand will primarily be used for trimming out my home with new baseboards and crown moulidngs. The plans call for a 2 1/2" tall auxilaiary fence set back 1/2" behind the saw's fence, in case of crooked stock. I am thinking such a fence would be useless except for the support it gives at the further end of the molding. Should I change the plans so that it is only offset 1/8" or plan on not using the auxilary fence? Also, I am thinking of leveling the saw so that the saw's table is just a hair above the level of the stand's tables. What say you?

I alreqdy have plans for the cabinet space. I am cutting a sheet of plywood for a closure. Bsically, it is kept in place by two posts resting in holes at the bottol and a couple of cabinet magnets. The original desigh calls for a dedicted vacuum. I will probably just hook up to my large shop vac and place a shelf inside for storage. That or a wet bar.


----------



## repair24/7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks like it will work fine . Good job


----------



## repair24/7 (Oct 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


repair24/7 said:


> Looks like it will work fine . Good job


----------



## Klawman (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, repair. It took me forever, but I was using the project to refine basic skills needed to dress up the house; shelving, a mantel, more shelves. I also tried makeing a 1/2" channel in some scrap plywood. Drilled the holes with a spade and cut my lines tangental to the outer circumference of the two holes. I had a few problems that I can iron out, but it works.


----------

